# Is pasta bad for them?



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley absolutely LOVES plain pasta!!! If we are having it for a meal..before I add any butter, salt, sauce etc, I cut him up some and add to his food and mix it up. HE GOES NUTS! One of the only times he cleans his bowl! (he also goes nuts for scrambled eggs and real chicken!)
Just wondering if this is bad for him? Only as an occasional treat, as we do NOT have pasta often...not even once a week usually.

What about the scrambled eggs? Are they bad for them? I could fix him one of those every morning if it would help him eat. Not that he has eating issues-his weight is fine-sometimes it takes him two days to eat a 1/2 cup of food though. Then he will go through spurts and eat a cup a day for a few days.







I don't get him.

Anyway, I have bird-walked.
My original question was the pasta...and then the scrambled eggs.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Pasta is totally fine for them. we cook ours pasta too. my mom sometimes uses the water that she boiled the chicken in to make their pasta and rice. 


ok, if i were to measure how much food the girls eat. i would say that they eat maybe 1/2 cup of rice and a leg and a half of chicken every day. 

geez, i thought it was more. but my mom and sister said that that's the amount they eat. and they eat 3 times a day. they gained weight when they were first on homecooked diet, and now they're lean since they started eating three times a day. its weird. they eat more than they used to. lol. 

we also add a few teaspoons of baby food. even macaroni and cheese. lol. they love that. 

tlunn, brinkley can basically eat whatever.







just make sure that if he starts to gain weight---you can either walk him more or cut back a little on the food.









OH, and eggs are fine.







just make sure that when you add something new, watch how his bowels are. then you'll know what he's sensitive to.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks so much!! He will be thrilled!!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

On Holiday's we used to give Muffin (my first dog) scrambled eggs and special K. She LOVED it. She used to love having a little rigatoni and for some reason she LOVED the dressing my family makes. She couldn't get enough balsamic vinegar (who knew).


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

we're planning for thanksgiving is giving the dogs some of the turkey, mashed potatoes, and maybe some of the green bean casarolle(i gotta double check ingredients to everything still).


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

When i picked Sunny up from the lady i bought him from the mom's (sunny's mom) bowl was full of pasta i was like omg! it had like tomato sauce and everything on it, have to give sunny a bath like the day after i brought him home becuase he smelled so strong of garlic.

the sunday while i was out of town sunny ran out of food and i got him an egg from a fast food place...it seemed like the only thing on the menu that wouldnt hurt him....anyways he woke me up at 4 this morning puking i dont know if its form the egg or not but i am not going to be giving him one again


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I make Boom an egg everytime i make myself one. He loves them









They're good for their coat and many other things. They're protein and they need that too.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Ill have to try pasta for caesar.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I cook for Alex, make little pots that I freeze. He also gets to eat what we eat. I buy 3 pork chops, 2 for us and one for Alex. Of course cannot tell the butcher that. Same with steaks. So he gets to eat everything we eat, pasta, rice, vegetables, you name it.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

hmm maybe it was becuase it was a fast food egg (souned safer than fast food sausage) i might try the egg again at home when he is a little older


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 22 2004, 06:01 PM
> *I think it would be better to cook them their own pasta seperately.  I mean, I put salt in my pasta water, but if I'm planning to give them any, I either go without the salt (and curse the taste later) or cook them a few pieces in a seperate little pot.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17949*


[/QUOTE]


I don't put salt or oil in my water now that I give it to Brinkley...I take his out and then put my stuff in...








Sometimes when I do scrambled eggs it does have butter or bacon grease in it though...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think my taste buds are adjusting to the very PLAIN food that my mom makes for the dogs. LOL. yeah, definitely see what your dogs are sensitive to. and also when they grow up--it changes. like our dogs could eat eggs and cheese and cottage cheese just fine---but now they get sick from it.







which sucks because those were really good sources of protein, you know?


boom booms mom---you're totally right about eggs being good for their coat. before i was born my mom had a show dog and they would feed him an egg everyday. he was a Samoyed.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I scrambled Brinkley an egg this morning to mix with his food...now hubby really thinks I have lost my mind







He says that he and the kids don't even get a hot breakfast cooked for them....(both my kids eat b'fast at school)....I told him that if they would eat their scrambled eggs mixed with dog kibble instead of bacon and biscuits that I would not have a problem fixing it for them either







He just rolled his eyes! It took all of three minutes to cook the egg while the coffee was perking...Brinkley eats much better if the egg or pasta is included in his food-if he starts gaining weight I will back off it some...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

teehee. Because of this thread, I gave my babies some scrambled eggs. They loved it. They love anything I eat!









Btw, we all need to eat eggs more. Did you guys watch Oprah? One of the things us women needs to do is eat more protein, like eggs! It was a show about ways to look younger.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

YEA!! my mom made all of us(including the dogs) salmon. and sprite didnt eat hers, and i sat down to eat and she wanted mine!! whats up with that?? we were eating the exact same thing! lol


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 24 2004, 11:32 AM
> *YEA!!  my mom made all of us(including the dogs) salmon.  and sprite didnt eat hers, and i sat down to eat and she wanted mine!!  whats up with that??  we were eating the exact same thing!  lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18418*


[/QUOTE]

Who knows what they're thinking. I need to cut down on beef (I'm a steak lover) and start eating salmon!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Same thing ? haha not for her. It sure smells better in your plate. The grass is greener on the other side.


----------

